# Zapařený vlasy



## parolearruffate

Ahoj všem!

- Mrholilo, já nás schoval oba pod můj kabát a cejtil, jak se pod ním mísí její vůně s pachem našich zapařenejch vlhkejch vlasů. - Co to jsou zapařený vlasy? Použivá se to normalně? Jako... zpocený?

Děkuju moc


----------



## texpert

Ahoj parolearruffate,
zapaření vznikne, když se vypařuje voda a pára nemá kam unikat. Třeba v prádelně. Anglicky: _humid and sticky, steamy and moisty, soggy and muggy_. Slovo se užívá celkem běžně (i když třeba já ho moc nepoužívám, vyvolává lehkou nevolnost).
txp


----------



## Mišo

Mám dotaz. Není prvopočátečním synonymem přídavného jména "zapařený" výraz "nevětraný"? Ten by mohl být pro parolearruffate srozumitelnější.

Potom by mohlo mít slovo "zapařený" ještě jedno vzdálenější synonymum. Pokud po dokončení praní zapomenu vytáhnout prádlo z pračky do nějakého času, tak se to prádlo stane "zatuchlým" a mohu to celé prát znovu.


----------



## texpert

Ani se mi nechce pomyslet


----------



## parolearruffate

Děkuju moc, je to jasné.


----------



## winpoj

Mišo said:


> Mám dotaz. Není prvopočátečním synonymem přídavného jména "zapařený" výraz "nevětraný"? .



Ne, myslím, že ne, Mišo. To zapaření skutečně souvisí s odpařováním vody. V nevětrané místnosti může být zápach, ale nikoli nutně kvůli páře.


----------



## Mišo

winpoj said:


> Ne, myslím, že ne, Mišo. To zapaření skutečně souvisí s odpařováním vody. V nevětrané místnosti může být zápach, ale nikoli nutně kvůli páře.



"nevětrané" skutočne nepotrebuje byť "zapařeným", ale platí to aj naopak?
Zápach sa zaobíde bez pary, ale čosi "zapařené" môže vzniknúť len vytlačením prísunu vzduchu, a teda vetrania.
Samozrejme, to by museli jestvovať tzv. jednosmerné synonymá.


----------

